# Der Kollege Maxl...



## zotos (27 Dezember 2008)

...hat heute Geburtstag.

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Maxl,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Feier auch ordentlich.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Dezember 2008)

Eine Feier nach der nächsten.....



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute 

:sm24:


----------



## vierlagig (27 Dezember 2008)

...den Wünschen kann ich mich nur anschließen und dir zu rufen: Weiter so!


----------



## gingele (27 Dezember 2008)

Da reih ich mich mal bei den Geburtstagswünschen ein,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute.


----------



## Gerhard K (27 Dezember 2008)

von mir auch alles gute.


----------



## mst (27 Dezember 2008)

Wünsche dir auch alles Gute!!

:sm20::sm19:


----------



## HaDi (27 Dezember 2008)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Ralle (27 Dezember 2008)

Da schließ ich mich doch gerne an, aber nächstes Jahr besuchen wir ihn dann alle.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2008)

:sm20:...alles gute zum Geburtstag...!

gruß helmut


----------



## Hermann (27 Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch alles gute :sm19:


----------



## veritas (27 Dezember 2008)

Hi,

auch von mir ein dickes :sm20:


Mario


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Maxl,
auch von mir ein herzliches  :sm20:


----------



## maxi (27 Dezember 2008)

Ui ja grosse Saufparty bis keiner mehr stehen kann 
Bin das ganze Jahr ned wirklich zum partymachen gekommen.
Danach alle mit einen Raftingboot ne Skipiste runter 

Wünsche den Maxl alles gute


----------



## MSB (27 Dezember 2008)

Na dann,
Grüße und Glückwünsche ins benachbarte Österreich.
:sm24: 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## crash (27 Dezember 2008)

ich wünsche auch "Alles Gute".


----------



## Maxl (27 Dezember 2008)

Danke euch allen!



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Da schließ ich mich doch gerne an, aber nächstes Jahr besuchen wir ihn dann alle.


soll das eine Drohung sein????????
Aber wenn ihr unbedingt ein Fest im Kreise der Studenten feiern wollt, bitte sehr 


			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Danach alle mit einen Raftingboot ne Skipiste runter


grundsätzlich eine gute idee, am besten nach 23 uhr  Das problem ist nur, dass ich im flachen teil von österreich daheim bin, wo's keine skipisten gibt. Aber du könntest das Raftingboot in Linz in die Donau setzen und dich genüsslich nach Ungarn treiben lassen  Ist sicher genauso lustig und kalt 


ach ja: manchen wird schon aufgefallen sein, dass ich seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr so aktiv dabei bin. das liegt daran, dass ich mich (vorübergehend) aus diesem Beruf verabschiedet hab, und mich seit diesem semester dem mechatronik-studium an der uni linz widme. bin zwar weiterhin ein wenig für meinen ehemaligen arbeitgeber aktiv und auch mit diverser automatisierungs-software ausgerüstet um nicht ganz den anschluss zur Materie zu verlieren, aber ich denke mal dass meine Beiträge die nächsten Jahre sehr dünn gestreut sein werden. So denn......

mfg Maxl


----------



## Kai (27 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------

